# finding a puppy.



## mickey oscar (Nov 2, 2015)

hi there,

we are looking at a puppy for our family.

sire is : SchH1 Kkl 1 a normal ED normal 

dam is : AZ BSCL 1

are these good results from these parents? 

we had a previous dog years ago with hip problems, so we want to try and avoid any furture hip problems. 

cheers.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

:bump:

You may want to list the sire and dam's name and the kennel to get more info on this breeding from the knowledgeable people here.

Moms


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

No idea what AZ and BSCL 1 stands for, for the dam. Can you post a link to the pedigree, breeder's site, names of the potential parents?? Would help to be able to answer your question. Also, are you just wanting a companion or do you have specific plans for your puppy?


----------

